# Fat Bike... Looks Like a Perfect Fit For My Wide Load.



## parallel (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been wanting to get back into mountain biking for quite some time pretty much since my Doctor said I could do "normal" things again) but I haven't pulled the trigger for a host of reasons. One of the main reasons was finding a bike I could afford that would also be able to support my 300+ lb frame. Looks like I've found a winner and just in time for Father's day... a Framed Minnesota 2.0 Fat Bike with optional "29 Fattie Slims™ wheel set".


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 9, 2014)

Careful...

You start playing with something like that and you ain't gonna have no wide load no more... 

LL


----------



## parallel (Jun 9, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Careful...
> 
> You start playing with something like that and you ain't gonna have no wide load no more...
> 
> LL


 That's the idea. I want to do something like the trip this dude in the video did (except maybe Yellowstone or something) with my Son Isaiah in a few years. I say a few years so that then he'd be old enough and I'll have gotten some semblance of physical conditioning back after being broke dick so long.


----------



## Brian C (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been wanting a fat bike for a very long time.  I've always had my eye on a Surly Moonlander, such nice looking bikes!  Everyone I know that owns a fat bike absolutely loves them.  I doubt you would be disappointed.


----------



## parallel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I looked at a bunch of them including the Surly Moonlander frameset. I chose the Framed Minnesota 2.0 because I found it to the best value hands down. For $950 you get a lot of bang for the buck not the least of which is the drilled single wall rims and 120tpi tires that make the fat tires roll surprisingly easy.


----------



## Brian C (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks pretty sweet.  Looks like they put a lot of time into R&D for this one.  I like the option of switching to a 29" wheel set.  Had I not just dumped money into a kayak, I would have looked pretty hard at a fatty.


----------



## parallel (Jun 14, 2014)

It came in today just in time for Father's Day. It was well packaged and easy to assemble as most of the assembly was already complete. This thing is a BEAST. I'm really glad that I contacted the company and changed the order to a 16" frame versus the 18" frame I ordered without thinking. As it m boys are going to be slamming into that bar way too often.





I put the kids next to it for scale.











This bike came with an extra wheel set ready to change out to a slim 29er set up. The Fatty tires are larger in outside diameter than the 29er tires even though the fatty tires are 26 x 4.0.


----------



## Brian C (Jun 14, 2014)

That bike looks great!  Awesome bonus with the 29" wheel set also!


----------

